# Tip Up Hook Storage



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

rico1391 said:


> Took me a bit but I found it again


Thanks man! I will check it out.


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

rico1391 said:


> Took me a bit but I found it again


Thanks again for finding the video link. However, mine is the black tip up that coms with the long extended flag. So I cant utilize the plastic flag the way this one can.

The issue is not that I cant set it to light. I actually couldn't set it heavy enough. The smallest minnow would trip it. This is why I cut the notch where the flag sits on that plastic piece. That seams to have helped a lot.

Watching this video though makes me think mine may be a bit defective. The slide on mine goes up and down so easily that I can barely keep it down. The force from the flag will actually pull the slide up. The one in the video seams to have a lot more resistance. 

But still, two thumbs up for the hook storage capabilities!


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Landon DeKeyser said:


> Thanks again for finding the video link. However, mine is the black tip up that coms with the long extended flag. So I cant utilize the plastic flag the way this one can.
> 
> The issue is not that I cant set it to light. I actually couldn't set it heavy enough. The smallest minnow would trip it. This is why I cut the notch where the flag sits on that plastic piece. That seams to have helped a lot.
> 
> ...


I have the same ones that your talking about and I also had to notch where the flag sits. If the minnow was tripping it the lightest amount of wind would. I almost returned them but decided to do the notch and they have worked fine ever since.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I put together a hook holder for some of my tip ups tonight. I think they'll work pretty good. Just took an old chew tin from some spikes I bought last trip, cut a notch down just below where the kid snaps on and put som pop rivets in to hold it to the tip up. Should keep the hook from getting damaged too.


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Fishsmith85 said:


> I put together a hook holder for some of my tip ups tonight. I think they'll work pretty good. Just took an old chew tin from some spikes I bought last trip, cut a notch down just below where the kid snaps on and put som pop rivets in to hold it to the tip up. Should keep the hook from getting damaged too.
> View attachment 242859
> View attachment 242860
> View attachment 242861


Very nice thats a great idea!


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

I use my daughter's hair ties. Just put it on the spool over the hook. Holds everything nice and tight! Every hairtie I find on the floor,couch,counter, and end table goes into my pocket


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yardman said:


> I use my daughter's hair ties. Just put it on the spool over the hook. Holds everything nice and tight! Every hairtie I find on the floor,couch,counter, and end table goes into my pocket


I don't have any kids but I know if I used my girlfriends hair ties for fishing, regardless of where I found them I would die in my sleep! Hahaha


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Fishsmith85 said:


> I put together a hook holder for some of my tip ups tonight. I think they'll work pretty good. Just took an old chew tin from some spikes I bought last trip, cut a notch down just below where the kid snaps on and put som pop rivets in to hold it to the tip up. Should keep the hook from getting damaged too.
> View attachment 242859
> View attachment 242860
> View attachment 242861


that is as good an idea as I have seen, now to talk to
my friends who chew


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

jjc155 said:


> Since I am usually fishing for pike/toothy fish with my tip ups, I have a swivel snap on the end of the main line and I make up either heavy flourocarbon or wire leaders/quick strike rigs. At the end of the day I remove the entire leader/rig and wrap it on one of the Lindy leader tubes. That fits in a plano box with the rest of my tip up stuff.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/LINDY-LITTLE-JOE-LINDY-RIGGER/1977525.uts?searchPath=/browse.cmd?CQ_page=20&CQ_search=lindy&CQ_st=b&categoryId=734095080
> 
> J-


you can do this with a pool noodle, and some long finish nails. Put the nails an in. or so apart, and leave the head out about 3/8 in. hook loop on nail, rap, stick hook in noodle


----------

